# 4310 Hyd. Rockshaft Lever install



## jpresley79 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am trying to repair the lift arm lever by replacing the 4 disk springs. It will not hold a current steady level. Does anyone know which way the belleville's need to face?
Attached is a pic of the disk springs. (Number 10)


----------

